# web sites



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anybody used any of the advertisers on this site for web design? we want to get a site but we know almost nothing about the real costs of a site from design to maintainance. as always there is so much to choose from and so much info to digest. so any guidence would be helpful from the people that are paying for there site thru sweat. Dan and Bridget Nelson


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

I do web design on the side of my regular job (computer programmer). I can probably help, though I've not used any of the advertisers on the site.

My site: http://www.dashtechnical.com

Steve


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I have some experience in web design, hosting, etc.
The important thing to consider at the start is how complex of a site you really need for your purposes. For example, if you're talking about a simple, informational website-there's no need these days to hire anyone to set that up. The big web hosting companies (bluehost, 1and1, HostGator, etc.) have really come up to speed in making their products more user friendly for the non-programmers. Most offer a ton of templates (website builders) that really couldn't be much easier to set up. And there's the Wordpress blog software, which is also fairly easy to set up and manage-without prior web development skills.

Of course, if you're talking about something else-like a large, database-driven site with your own shopping cart and customer login features, then yes…you should probably be shopping around for a website developer.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

wordpress blog software? do I need this ? We want to keep it easy, cheap and get the word out with a few interchangable pictures . We have heard alot of design horror stories and hidden costs after the site is up and running. care to say what to look out for ? how do you get to the top of the google list without your company being called A #1 woodworker.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Steve, 
Just a suggestion- but I prefer when I click on someone's link in LJ, that the new page open in a new window. That way I can go back and forth easily…


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

I perffer to find someone or company that I know is in the usa. My site is being made by a local guy. This way I know I can find him when it is time for upgrade, repairs or other issues. What ever you do make sure you own the site 100% and can do any and all changes when you want/need to. Plus make sure you own the domain name, not leasing it from them.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have some computer skills and creating a web site can be done easily. In my case, I had created a fairly nice site on my own in 2008 registered URL www.topqualitycabinets.net. For 3 years it acted as an online business card to showcase our work. We used CL to direct traffic to the site and sell jobs. Some word of mouth referrals also viewed our work on the site. The site was the major factor of most of our sales. But the site was not bringing me any leads because my leads were coming from CL and word of mouth or walk ins.

The site was virtually hidden, not even I could find my site using search engines. As you suggested you want to reach strong rankings on Google for key word/phrase searches. Two months ago I hired www.footbridgemedia.com to totally re design my web site and get it to the first page of google for many related search terms. They had me on the first page of google within about 2 weeks. Now I am on the first page of google for the following search phrases I am aware of:

custom cabinets san antonio
san antonio custom cabinets
cabinet shops san antonio
san antonio kitchen cabinets (I have both 5th and 6th slots)
kitchen cabinets san antonio
san antonio cabinet maker
custom cabinets
San Antonio kitchen design

And on Bing we are on first page for:

San antonio kitchen cabinets (4th slot when I checked)
kitchen cabinets san antonio
custom cabinet san antonio
san antonio custom cabinets

I know we rank high on other search phrases/terms as well, I just have not checked everything. And I am confident other engines such as Yahoo ranks us on the first page as well at this time.

In the past two months we have sold 20,000.00 in product in direct relation to the internet searches. I have not even ran a CL add for about 3 months now. Recently I have even declined potential custom woodworking / cabinet jobs as we are currently booked solid. One of my recent internet leads is for a complete kitchen remodel, I explained to her that we are booked solid and I would not be providing any bids until Jan 15th, 2012. The lady seemed so sold on me that she indicated she would be patient and await my contact with her in the middle of Jan.

OK, and the best part! I only pay 150.00 per month and that included them completely re writing my web site and managing the SEO portion. They are very easy to work with. I no longer have to worry about that aspect of my business nearly as much. They are located here in the US and work with nothing but tradesman here in the US. I have a friend who paid a local firm 5,000.00 for his web site and he cannot even find his site in any organic searches. I am not even under any contractural agreement, it is month to month. The URL is mine, has been since 2008, and so if I ever left the web address would still be mine. I do not plan to leave them ever though, they are as important to my company as the electric bill.

Also, I don't work for them, I get no commissions, this post is more of an advisory post for those looking to generate work from online marketing then it is a sales pitch for woodbridgemedia. Check them out and also google reviews for further research. Also, look at my web site and see the quality work they have done for us.

Have fun!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Take a look at Lynda.com They have great courses on how to design, set up, and manage websites. You can join for month to month. You can learn all you need to know in a month in your spare time. Wordpress is a really good way to go also. You can be blogging in no time. Lynda.com also has a course on Wordpress. Good luck.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

jerry I visited your site is it considered a 6 page site? really like the layout. and to all thanks for the info .


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

If you have a mac with iWeb on it… use webs.com with a starter package. Don't use their site builder because it is crap. Use iWeb to make the site. Degrade the site to ftp only or html only I forget what its called. Then build the site with iWeb then upload it to webs.com.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I simply went with Intuit. Their software download allowed me to put together my website in a matter of hours spread across a few days. And I can change it at will. I usually do my changes on Saturday morning, and it takes minutes. Sorry, but it really is that simple. I'm not a programmer, just a regular computer user.
Also, my site appears now on most first google pages, they have a forum for evaluation by members, and the phone support, which I only used once, was good. Not great, but good.
For the lousy $19.99 a month I pay, take a look and see if you need to pay someone hundreds or thousands of dollars and a large monthly fee…
It's listed at the bottom of this post.
And remember, they have hundreds of templates to start with, unlimited pages, and the picture gig capability is almost bottomless with the $19.99 package. Sold me.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am actually not sure, but I believe we have more then 6 pages on the site. For what we pay, we get great results. Footbridge may not be for everyone, but the value they provide tradesman is difficult to beat.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the designer of our site does web design is in Oregon and is fair and knows woodworking sites pm me ill give you his sits to see and his email if your serious


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks to all that have responded, we now have alot to look at at we are checking out the sites you guys mentioned thanks for all the help, bridget and dan nelson


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you have a Mac, check out iWeb. Easy to navigate and develop.
You need a host. I used BlueHost with good success.
I never did a website before but was able to put one together relatively easy with iWeb.
Also… if you see an ad on the side or top banner of LJ, it is because you were looking at something in that category. Those banners are the result of your searches and not LJ material.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

dude I see on the this old workshop site that there are advertisers. do they pay directly to the site to post there goods and services? also what about links?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

on our site some are paid advertisers some have given us tools and some were for direct trade others have supported the work the site is trying to do. like we are currently negotiating with a major mfg to bring some historic press back to life in the digital age. we want to help woodworking as a whole and so we mostly trade for ad space. we have been at this 15 years and it has not made us rich but we are happy with our steady growth and fair tool reviews. we never do 1 week reviews i am in the final stages of a review that to do right took 4 months . another tool review i am doing i have been at it for close to a year and a half just to be fair and to test every thing the tool is supposed to do it is not an easy job , but i do love to work with tools. do you ask this because you want to sell ad space to do it at all your traffic must be very high and everyone has a different opinion of what high is in these lean times with 50k hits a month is not to bad if the people actually read the story's you write and if Google loves you you use the right ags and key words etc you may have a great idea but what makes Google happy is the key to doing well and that is add words this costs you more than you make in most cases


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats cool that means my Firefox plugin is working I don't see any adverts… lol


----------

